# Boot Problem !



## Sergo (17. März 2004)

Hello !

Möchte mir gerne SuSE 8.2 installieren, jedoch hab ich da ein kleines Problem, nämlich wenn der Installationsbildschirm von SuSE aufscheint kann ich mehrere Modi auswaehlen !

Installation 
Installation (Safe Settings)
Installation ACPI disabled 
Manuel Installtion 

Also ich hab (wie jeder Anfänger mal auf Installation) gedrückt ! Dann hat er ein Fenster mit den Kernel geladen, danach ein schwarzer Bildschirm und es passiert nichts !  

(Falls es vielleicht nütztlich wäre, ich hab 3 Festplatten mit jeweils 80 GB unpartitioniert)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. März 2004)

Hi Sergo,

und du bist dir ganz sicher dass er nichts macht? Keine Festplattengeräusche?
Versuch es doch mal mit "Installation ACPI disabled". 

Thorsten


----------



## Sergo (17. März 2004)

Hello Thorsten

Er macht wirklich nichts  Ich habs auch mit der anderen Installation versucht  Aber  nicht  Ich hab dann versucht , am Laptop SuSE zu installieren, dort funktioniert es 1A !  ( hab auch 2 Partitionen) ! Ich glaub ich muss die C- Fesplatte partitionieren,..dann  das hoffentlich auch


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. März 2004)

Tag Sergo,

das finde ich sehr ungewöhnlich, denn das Installationsprogramm wird zwar gestartet, dürfte aber nicht
auf die Festplatte zugreifen. Denn das Partitionieren erledigst du ja in dem Installationsprogramm
und dort dürftest du dann auch deine Partitionen formatieren können. Sehr seltsam, meiner Meinung nach...

Thorstem


----------



## Sergo (18. März 2004)

Hello !

Mein Problem hat sich leider NICHT aus der Welt schaffen können ! Es passiert noch immer das selbe wie vorher ! ! Das Installationsprogramm von Linux startet  ich geh auf Installation, ein Balken wo steht "Loading Kernel" scheint auf und dann ist nur ein schwarzer BILDSCHIRM ! Sonst nichts ! Die Festplatte macht keine Geräusche, das Combo-Laufwerk macht nichts !
Es  einfach nichts mehr, seit ich dieses Linux installieren möcht ! Das hat mir nämlich jetzt etwas sehr komisches verursacht, wenn ich normal boote, dann scheint irgendwann auf NTLDR fehlt  ! Neustart  ! Ich kann nicht mehr normal booten ! Ich steck die W2k-CD hinein und dann  es aber sonst nicht ! Was ist die Ursache, für mein 1stes Problem ( schwarzer Bildschirm) und die Ursache für NTLDR ? Was ist da los überhaupt ? Bitte um RAT


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. März 2004)

Moin Sergo,

also ich hab keine Erklärungen für deine Probleme mit dem Installationsprogramm.
Ich weiß nicht wieso das nichts anzeigt. Normal frisst das SuSE Installationsprogramm
(fast) alles.
Aber für dein NTLDR Problem habe ich was bei google gefunden:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm

Gibt eine Anleitung für Windows XP. Ich würde es aber erstmal mit dem booten der Windows CD Versuchen. Dort gehst du in den Rescue Mode und gibst "fixboot" oder "fixmbr" ein.
Das sollte den Master Boot Record (MBR) neu schreiben.

Thorsten


----------



## Sergo (18. März 2004)

HI ! 

Ich hab mein Problem herausgefunden ! Ich hab mir ja jetzt vor kurzem eine neue Festplatte gekauft und die hab ich mir eingebaut ! Wenn ich Sie abstecke bootet er ganz normal, wenn ich diese anstecke fragt er mich nach NTLDR  Das ist komisch


----------



## xloouch (19. März 2004)

ps. wegen der festplatte.. könnte es sein, dass du sie falsch angehängt, oder die Jumper, sofern es noch welche hat, falsch angesteckt hast?


----------



## Sergo (19. März 2004)

Ich werd einmal versucht, die Jumper  umzustecken,...


----------

